# iJoy Limitless LUX 215W box Mod



## PieterT (16/8/16)

Hi there. 

I have an iJoy Limitless LUX 215W box mod. Currently I am using a Gimini RBA tank using dual coils made on a 2.5 tool. All new to this though.

Is this tank sufficient as it gets quite hot after a few drags on 120w. How can i get it to not get so hot ? a new tank will cost a lot and I do not have the budget at the moment. I am using either Kanthal A1 wire 26/32GA or just plain Kanthal 26Ga sigle wire. The single wire, when I test the coils get so hot it actually bends.

I use 8 to 9 turns when making them.

Thank you


----------



## DrSirus-88 (16/8/16)

PieterT said:


> Hi there.
> 
> I have an iJoy Limitless LUX 215W box mod. Currently I am using a Gimini RBA tank using dual coils made on a 2.5 tool. All new to this though.
> 
> ...



What is the ohms reading on your device? You may be using too much power at 120w 

I normally fire 0.15ohms at about 90w that's my preference, and it works quite well. Still get plenty vapor and great flavour.


----------



## Jeez (16/8/16)

Wat resistance is your build coming out to? 

I suggest you lower your wattage. If i do dual kanthal a1,i usually vape around ~ 30w


----------



## PieterT (16/8/16)

It is currently on 0.63 ohm. What is the best ohmage to use ? How do I know whe building what ohmage it is ? Do i need more tools to check it ? Thanks for the advice..


----------



## stevie g (16/8/16)

Jesus man 120w!!! What are you more than human?.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## PieterT (16/8/16)

lmao... i vape 3mg nicotine and is is easy on the lungs at 120w. just the heating up that I do not like that much.


----------



## DrSirus-88 (16/8/16)

PieterT said:


> It is currently on 0.63 ohm. What is the best ohmage to use ? How do I know whe building what ohmage it is ? Do i need more tools to check it ? Thanks for the advice..


At that resistance run it at a max of 60w that's my opinion.

Do you often get a burnt cotton taste at 120w? If yes then it's definitely to high for that build either way I think it's very very high.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ShamZ (16/8/16)

For less resistance:

1. Thicker gauge wire
2. Less wraps

Less resistance, in lay terms, mean you can use more wattage.


----------



## PieterT (16/8/16)

Hi. I dont get a burnt cotton taste at that wattage. well not yet though. I was thinking that it might be that tank that nees to be replaced with a beter spec tank that can cater for that wattage and heat. I must say, i love the ijoy. Have it now for a few days. If all else fails then I will probably have to down the wattage a bit I suppose.


----------



## Jeez (16/8/16)

Your build resistance sounds about right.

Im say start from 20w and work your way up till it tastes good and you feel comfortable


----------



## PieterT (16/8/16)

Hi Shamz. Thank you. What wire would you recommend and how many turns ?


----------



## PieterT (16/8/16)

oh and thanks for all the advice. appreciate it all.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shabbar (16/8/16)

hey @PieterT , most welcome to the forum. 120w is definitely too much. i see you from roodepoort pop me a pm and maybe i can help you out


----------



## PieterT (16/8/16)

Thx. Sent you a pm


----------



## Feliks Karp (16/8/16)

Well I guess that addresses my fears that the iJoy wrapped batteries might secretly only be 15a CDR...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## PieterT (16/8/16)

Batteries are INR 26650 3.7v 40A. What does that mean ?


----------



## Imtiaaz (16/8/16)

PieterT said:


> It is currently on 0.63 ohm. What is the best ohmage to use ? How do I know whe building what ohmage it is ? Do i need more tools to check it ? Thanks for the advice..



0.63 ohm at 120w...Holy Fudge!!!This guys a legend lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## PieterT (16/8/16)

lol @ Imtiaaz

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## blujeenz (16/8/16)

PieterT said:


> Batteries are INR 26650 3.7v 40A. What does that mean ?


INR is the chemistry ie Lithium manganese nickel
IMR=Lithium manganese oxide
26650 is the dimensions ie 26mm dia & 65mm length
nominal volts = 3.7 and fully charged = 4.2

https://batterybro.com/blogs/18650-.../18880255-battery-chemistry-finally-explained


----------



## PieterT (16/8/16)

thx


----------



## Feliks Karp (16/8/16)

In all seriousness, this chip has a max output of 8v, doing stuff like this is silly as you're red lining the chip and in a couple weeks when the mod stops working you're going to be sad, I'm guessing it's giving out a 7.x V reading or so on screen.

The batteries to my knowledge have yet to be tested/bench marked by anyone and there are crappy 26650s around that only do 20a CDR firing them off with a 18.7a draw is wading in to muddy waters.

The fact that you said the kanthal warped is also concerning, that's alot of heat...

If this isn't a troll post def' take that dude up on his offer to explain some fundamentals to you.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## PieterT (17/8/16)

Thanks a lot gys. Am busy arranging to meet Shabbar for some assistance.


----------

